# Scottish Forum Grand Outing September 3rd



## thecraw (Feb 27, 2012)

Ladies and Gents,

I have ran this past Mike to ensure that I wasn't going to rain on his parade or stand on anyones toes who have commited to the Hillside trip.

With travel, overnight costs and a wife that said no to me going to Hillside I have decided to try and organise a "grand" outing for us stuck at home while the lucky sods take advantage of GM's wonderful Hillside outing.

As such I have made enquiries with the following golf courses and asked them to provide their most competitive deal that they feel that they can.

Crail
Cruden Bay
Gleneagles
Glasgow Gailes
Kingsbarns
Ladybank
Monifieth

I will wait and see who comes back with what deals and keep you all updated. At present Monifieth on paper seems ideal. For Â£79 they are offering breakfast, coffee and bacon roll, 9 holes, lunch, 18 holes then a meal at night. I would love to think (hope) that Gleneagles would do us a deal however I reall can't see that happening!!!!

If you are interested can you please add your name to the thread, all welcome. 

thecraw


----------



## DelB (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup, I'm up for this, but may need to give the 'meal' part a miss, as the wife works Monday evenings and I'd need to be home for baby-sitting duties...........


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds good Craw. I will be having a weeks holiday in September, just waiting for "She who shall be obeyed" to confirm when. So I'll say I'm interested unless it falls in with my holiday.

Shark


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahh sounds good but, sadly, can't make it that week


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2012)

I've a cheque away for the Hillside meet but if I'm not in then I'll commit here


----------



## Iaing (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup. Up for this mate.
Good to see I'm not the only one who doesn't wear the trousers. 

Is it also worth having a look at Lanark? Similar package to Monifieth for Â£64.


----------



## smange (Feb 27, 2012)

I could be up for this, was considering Hillside but this is a much better plan as i can plan my week home in Fife around this.


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Yup. Up for this mate.
Good to see I'm not the only one who doesn't wear the trousers. 

Is it also worth having a look at Lanark? Similar package to Monifieth for Â£64.

Click to expand...

Very good shout :thup:


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 27, 2012)

why a bloody monday ....why not a weekend ...


----------



## DelB (Feb 27, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			why a bloody monday ....why not a weekend ...
		
Click to expand...

Less chance that you'd come, Euan.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 27, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			why a bloody monday ....why not a weekend ...
		
Click to expand...


Better deals plus Steve and I said Euan will be stuck up on a roof.

Lanark if wet will be a soggy slog, links is better. Lets just see what deals are on offer but I am never going to please everyone.

C.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good stuff mate,i'm in ,was the Monfieth deal not a round on the Medal and a round on the Ashludie course?,some cracking courses there mate.


----------



## algar5 (Feb 28, 2012)

Crawford,

I'm on leave but nothing planned at the moment. So all being well Ian and I will be there. As Steve says some      cracking courses on that list.


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 28, 2012)

Been out of commission the last few days so missed out on the scramble for Hillside places.  Count me in craw, never one to turn down a game.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 28, 2012)

Would be there in a shot if it was the week before, Monday 3rd's the last day of the School Hols so early night bath.... wash behind the ears and all that


----------



## joma1108 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good Call on Cruden Bay, fantastic course, but if you are thinking of that far north, dont rule out these links. Murcar, Royal aberdeen, (bit snooty but ok) and Newburgh on ythan a hidden gem , you can score really well there as more open, to help the high handicapper , also if you want a fun course with stunning views stonehaven fits that bill and would be very reasonable (not long at just over 5000 yards but still can be a test), just watch the wind isnt blowing or your liable to go into the north sea and i mean you not your ball, take a look on google maps and you will see what i mean

count me in.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

UPDATE

At present only Crail have got back to me and they are keen to discuss what they can do.

Incidentally, what's the preference, 18 or 36? Again everyone will not get what they want but an indication would be nice. I would probably prefer 18 and a meal but also more than happy with 36 holes.


----------



## DelB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm happy enough with 18 and a bite to eat, if time permits


----------



## Iaing (Feb 28, 2012)

Prefer 18 holes but 36 is okay. Will go with the flow.


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2012)

18 and a meal suits but happy to go with the flow regardless.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 28, 2012)

Would prefer 36 but if its 18 i'm more than happy, our September Dundonald meet was 36 if i mind right.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Would prefer 36 but if its 18 i'm more than happy, our September Dundonald meet was 36 if i mind right.
		
Click to expand...

Dundonald was 36. Dundonald is not a bad shout at all as its easy walking plus a dam fine track.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 28, 2012)

Id like to put my name down too please


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive been confirmed at Hillside so I'm out.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ive been confirmed at Hillside so I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

3rd isn't set in stone Martin so you may be able to do both.

Potential to move depending on numbers, costs etc.


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			3rd isn't set in stone Martin so you may be able to do both.

Potential to move depending on numbers, costs etc.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, i'll keep an eye on the thread.

:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2012)

Crawford my dear old thing, put me down.

18 or 36 is fine by me.

Hillside is just too far from up here, something like a 9 hour drive.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Crawford my dear old thing, put me down.

18 or 36 is fine by me.

Hillside is just too far from up here, something like a 9 hour drive.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.


----------



## DCB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm Hillside bound, but if you have to choose another date, may well be interested


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

Thecraw 
Stevek1969
Delb 
Iaing 
Algar + 1
lobthewedge 
Jomo1108
Grumps
Patricks148


MAYBE

SharkAttack 
Valentino 
Smange 
Bigslice 

Keep it comment, the more the merrier, the better the deal we can negotiate.


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			3rd isn't set in stone Martin so you may be able to do both.

Potential to move depending on numbers, costs etc.
		
Click to expand...

I can do the week before


----------



## bigslice (Feb 28, 2012)

im in at hillside but a different date in Escosse would be great, i like 36 holes (more balls to lose lol) but 18 is fine


----------



## stef92 (Feb 28, 2012)

depending on where it is, i would be really interested!


----------



## alnecosse (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like to play in this no preference to 18 or 36 can you put my name down please.
                                                                                 cheers


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 28, 2012)

cheers skipper ....


----------



## IM01 (Feb 28, 2012)

Top man for setting this in motion Crawford,would have liked to attend but canny make that date.

Will follow the post and see if the date changes but failing that........fancy a game Euan:fore:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			I can do the week before 

Click to expand...


Sorry Naybrains, it will be September. Throw a sicky!


----------



## Bunkers (Feb 29, 2012)

Howdy Craw

Stick my name down as a potential, just need to check annual leave etc when i find out about my next placement in a few weeks time.  I'll confirm later if ok.  Also 18 & a meal suits me.

Ray


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 29, 2012)

Crawford

Put me down for this.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 29, 2012)

Party is in full swing.

Keep it coming people, we're onto a winner here.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 29, 2012)

Glasgow Gailes have come back offering Â£45 per head which can become even cheaper depending on numbers.

Very good deal considering its an Open qualifying course.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Glasgow Gailes have come back offering Â£45 per head which can become even cheaper depending on numbers.

Very good deal considering its an Open qualifying course.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic price mate considering there standard green fee,looks like a top track as well, i'd vote for that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			3rd isn't set in stone Martin so you may be able to do both.

Potential to move depending on numbers, costs etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye on the thread then might be able to make a different date....


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Glasgow Gailes have come back offering Â£45 per head which can become even cheaper depending on numbers.

Very good deal considering its an Open qualifying course.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, that will allow me to get a game at Western Gailes with my mate who's just become the sec there.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 29, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Nice one, that will allow me to get a game at Western Gailes with my mate who's just become the sec there.
		
Click to expand...


surely you could strike a better deal then


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 29, 2012)

Crawford..PM sent with new deal.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 29, 2012)

take more than a bite to fill u up big lad !     paybacks a bitch eh ....


----------



## moogie (Feb 29, 2012)

I could be up for this,  if 3rd Sept.....??
Im rostered to be off ( at present )
So a maybe,  as shifts and staff are going to be re-jigged soon


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 29, 2012)

I will be up for this, just need a firm date and venue to sort some leave from work


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 29, 2012)

yea imo1 - ur welcome up here  anytime mate ..especially on weekends ...lol.. i`m sure it`s ur turn to host tho m8 ...


----------



## thecraw (Feb 29, 2012)

UPDATE

I have had a very interesting email back from Gleneagles which I shall keep close to my chest at present.

Tommo its noted. I'll PM you shortly.

C.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 29, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			yea imo1 - ur welcome up here  anytime mate ..especially on weekends ...lol.. i`m sure it`s ur turn to host tho m8 ...
		
Click to expand...

We will get you down early season GCD...will keep in touch.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 29, 2012)

And I may be interested depending on work schedule,cost and timing.

If it's the PGA Centenary course or whatever it's called Craw tell them to take a hike.


----------



## DavidO (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd be interested in this, if my game continues to improve!!!


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			And I may be interested depending on work schedule,cost and timing.

If it's the PGA Centenary course or whatever it's called Craw tell them to take a hike.

Click to expand...

There's a lot of work going on at the PGA course, so I'm told, and no wonder.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			And I may be interested depending on work schedule,cost and timing.

If it's the PGA Centenary course or whatever it's called Craw tell them to take a hike.

Click to expand...

Its shut, or it will be soon.

I believe the Queens was the one with the best availability.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

PGA closes after the PGA.


Also in relation to Glasgow Gailes I remembered that I did this earlier in the year.


http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?26507-Glasgow-Gailes


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its shut, or it will be soon.

I believe the Queens was the one with the best availability.
		
Click to expand...

The Kings is the better off the three course's and would be the better option if you were to choose Gleneagles but all the courses can be real soft due to rain. I played the Queens early Oct last year and it was soaking I agree with what you said in an earlier post I think you would be better with a Links course.

Crail would be a good choice if you were doing 2 rounds.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			The Kings is the better off the three course's and would be the better option if you were to choose Gleneagles but all the courses can be real soft due to rain. I played the Queens early Oct last year and it was soaking I agree with what you said in an earlier post I think you would be better with a Links course.

Crail would be a good choice if you were doing 2 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I played the Queens end of September and it was a midden,as wet a course I have ever played.

Links all the way,I was going to say I could try using a bit of influence at Dunbar but I see Tommo appears to have already covered that.


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd be keen on this although cant do the 3rd


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 1, 2012)

I would be interested ... A day golfing sure beats work! :fore:

I'll keep a check on what's happening for when and where, cheers guys.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 1, 2012)

Crawford put, GO Go Gordy down as well, he's that lucky bugger that won the Mizuno Wedge at Machrihanish last year.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

I have had very generous offers from both Gleneagles and Crail.

Gleneagles have offered Â£85 for one round, not catering in this price.

Crail have offered a super deal of Â£60 for a round on each course with bacon roll and coffee on arrival, soup and sandwich at lunch plus a 2 course meal. Please note that this is a one off price due to the interest. This is an almost half price very generous deal.

Thommo has also offered Dunbar at Â£25 for one round plus food however its limited to 24 people.

Ladybank have still to come back to me.

Crail is grabbing my attention, mainly because I have not played any of the courses, its links and I've only heard great things about the courses. 

Looks as though it could be a tough decision/vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thecraw


----------



## DCB (Mar 1, 2012)

Crawford, I'd say the Dunbar deal is the one. Crail whilst an exceptional offer is two rounds which will make it an exceptionally long day when you're adding an hour to an hour and a half travel each way. You just don't rattle round quite as quickly as you think on an outing like this.

Dunbar is  good test of golf, nice clubhouse and a lot easier for everyone to access from central belt motorways to A1 etc than going over to fife and out to the East Neuk. There's also long term speed reductions approaching the Bridge to get over to Fife and their ensuing travel chaos which adds to the time.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be happy with either Crail (both excellent) or Dunbar (not played but heard only good things), happy days


----------



## DelB (Mar 1, 2012)

My vote goes to Dunbar. Fantastic course and an absolute steal at Â£25. If the vote ultimately goes to Crail and 36 holes, I'll probably not be able to make it due to time constraints.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 1, 2012)

Another vote for Dunbar.


----------



## Iaing (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd be happy with Crail, Dunbar or Glasgow Gailes.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 1, 2012)

DCB said:



			Crawford, I'd say the Dunbar deal is the one. Crail whilst an exceptional offer is two rounds which will make it an exceptionally long day when you're adding an hour to an hour and a half travel each way. You just don't rattle round quite as quickly as you think on an outing like this.

Dunbar is  good test of golf, nice clubhouse and a lot easier for everyone to access from central belt motorways to A1 etc than going over to fife and out to the East Neuk. There's also long term speed reductions approaching the Bridge to get over to Fife and their ensuing travel chaos which adds to the time.
		
Click to expand...

Traveling is not a problem, I play at Leven every week and the roads works only add 5 min to your trip, if Dunbar is limited to 24 then it's not a grand meet as it will mean some folk would miss out. Gleneagles is a rip off @ Â£85 and no telling what condition the course would be in.

The deal you have at Crail will be hard to beat and both courses are class, would defo go with Crail even if you knocked it down to one round but 2 would be better.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll contact Dunbar tomorrow and see if they could cut a deal for 28 or 32.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys,

we are never going to please everyone, please remember that. I sway towards Crail mainly because its 36 holes. I've not played either course and Dunbar looks fantastic as well. Tommo has offered a great deal at Dunbar that is no doubt. 

Crail on the other hand have really pushed the boat out. Make no mistake about it, the forum was checked out to ensure the request was genuine and this is a one off deal. This deal will not be repeated to anyone else, its a one off very kind gesture which was more than likely swayed by the name Golf Monthly. We are very lucky to have this site.

Sadly we will never all agree. Travel wise, well some people will have to travel regardless of location. DCB, I do however note your yet to venture West!

C.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 1, 2012)

There really is no comparison course wise between Crail and Dunbar,Dunbar pisses all over it all day long quality wise.

And the fact they have offered a deal of Â£25 (or actually Tommo has kindly offered it.....) including food when the rate in September for a round is Â£85 makes it a no brainer for me.

Dunbar and Tommo have really pushed the boat out here...I worked there for a time and not once,ever,did we drop from rack rate....ever!!

Lucky men to have an offer like that guys.


----------



## IM01 (Mar 1, 2012)

Two excellent deals..........is it not possible to do both? Crawfords in september and Tommos much earlier (May??)

Only a suggestions because no time off in sept..


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 1, 2012)

Just checked out the Dunbar website, looks the business :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

IM01 said:



			Two excellent deals..........is it not possible to do both? Crawfords in september and Tommos much earlier (May??)

Only a suggestions because no time off in sept..
		
Click to expand...

I suggested that to Tommo yesterday however he said only 3rd or 10th Sept. Shame really. Didnt realise opinion would be so divided. Limited to 24 also doesnt help although as per norm a huge percentage will not commit when push comes to shove.

C.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2012)

Dunbar looks good I have to say but the Crail deal is superb.

Given the nature of interest you can do more in 2 rounds in terms of format on the day but at the same token many prefer just having 1 round.

Big decision I reckon but I'd be swayed more to Crail for an outing like this but if it's Dunbar then so be it


----------



## Dodger (Mar 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Dunbar looks good I have to say but the Crail deal is superb.

Given the nature of interest you can do more in 2 rounds in terms of format on the day but at the same token many prefer just having 1 round.

Big decision I reckon but I'd be swayed more to Crail for an outing like this but if it's Dunbar then so be it
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting this Crail great deal thing.Your getting 1 okay golf course and 1 very mundane one with food for Â£60 where as Dunbar = 1 superb track with bait for Â£25.

Each to their own though,but you couldn't pay me to play Craighead again.:mmm:


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Dunbar looks good I have to say but the Crail deal is superb.

Given the nature of interest you can do more in 2 rounds in terms of format on the day but at the same token many prefer just having 1 round.

Big decision I reckon but I'd be swayed more to Crail for an outing like this but if it's Dunbar then so be it[/QUOTE

Crail is a fantastic deal and value for money and 36 is a better option ,they did take time out to check out the Forum to see what the craic was.
Dunbar does look good granted,is it not possible to get the same deal in May?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I'm not getting this Crail great deal thing.Your getting 1 okay golf course and 1 very mundane one with food for Â£60 where as Dunbar = 1 superb track with bait for Â£25.

Each to their own though,but you couldn't pay me to play Craighead again.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Thats only your opinion. You clearly have an agenda with Dunbar being a former employee. I have not played either so cant comment however I know plenty of people who rave about Crail. I will make up my own mind when I play them.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I'm not getting this Crail great deal thing.Your getting 1 okay golf course and 1 very mundane one with food for Â£60 where as Dunbar = 1 superb track with bait for Â£25.

Each to their own though,but you couldn't pay me to play Craighead again.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not knocking Dunbar at all Dodger, far from it but in season Â£60 for 2 rounds including grub is a decent deal for pretty much anywhere?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Thats only your opinion. You clearly have an agenda with Dunbar being a former employee. I have not played either so cant comment however I know plenty of people who rave about Crail. I will make up my own mind when I play them.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford,

It's your ball & you can make the call on which deal you think will be best, like you said you ain't going to please everyone but I am sure no matter what course you choose it will be a good day and you will get a full house.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Thats only your opinion. You clearly have an agenda with Dunbar being a former employee. I have not played either so cant comment however I know plenty of people who rave about Crail. I will make up my own mind when I play them.
		
Click to expand...

I was, but my opinion is based only on having played all the courses before on many an occasion.

Each to their own though as I said.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Crawford,

It's your ball & you can make the call on which deal you think will be best, like you said you ain't going to please everyone but I am sure no matter what course you choose it will be a good day and you will get a full house.
		
Click to expand...

Its not "my ball" Sam, I've just set the wheels in motion. 

Ladybank have still to get back to me about the 10th as the 3rd was their Seniors Open, do you qualify for that??


----------



## DelB (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys, it seems that there are two very definite schools of thought on this one. I'd happily play either course, but don't have the time on a Monday to play 36 holes. Are there enough bodies to support events on the same date at both venues?


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its not "my ball" Sam, I've just set the wheels in motion. 

Ladybank have still to get back to me about the 10th as the 3rd was their Seniors Open, do you qualify for that??



Click to expand...

Steady I have along way to go yet, had a bad paper round when I was a lad


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Steady I have along way to go yet, had a bad paper round when I was a lad
		
Click to expand...

Big yin, I have visions of you clearing up at the senior opens across the country when you retire to that job in b&q you've talked about for years

:rofl:


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay, I put in the 3rd as that was the first date that came up on the subject. I then asked about the 10th because thatâ€™s more popular by far in the pole. http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36812-Scottish-Forum-Grand-Meet
I can ask again for the 17th, nothing in the club diary,  and increased numbers, thatâ€™s not a problem if you want to consider Dunbar. 

I know one thing, you wont be disappointed with the course and I've got a deal with soup and sandwiches on arrival, a round of golf then high tea. Canâ€™t do any more than that. This has come about because I have a members day that entitles me to bring on a group of players once a year. Ealry season Dunbar has more going on. 

Iâ€™m personally not bothered what you want to do. One thing for sure I cant do a two rounder these days, too much back trouble.

They also know it's the GM forum.


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Okay, I put in the 3rd as that was the first date that came up on the subject. I then asked about the 10th because thatâ€™s more popular by far in the pole. http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36812-Scottish-Forum-Grand-Meet
I can ask again for the 17th, nothing in the club diary,  and increased numbers, thatâ€™s not a problem if you want to consider Dunbar. 

I know one thing, you wont be disappointed with the course and I've got a deal with soup and sandwiches on arrival, a round of golf then high tea. Canâ€™t do any more than that. This has come about because I have a members day that entitles me to bring on a group of players once a year. Ealry season Dunbar has more going on. 

Iâ€™m personally not bothered what you want to do. One thing for sure I cant do a two rounder these days, too much back trouble.

They also know it's the GM forum.
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of the choice Tommo, thanks for the effort in getting a deal

:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Okay, I put in the 3rd as that was the first date that came up on the subject. I then asked about the 10th because thatâ€™s more popular by far in the pole. http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36812-Scottish-Forum-Grand-Meet
I can ask again for the 17th, nothing in the club diary,  and increased numbers, thatâ€™s not a problem if you want to consider Dunbar. 

I know one thing, you wont be disappointed with the course and I've got a deal with soup and sandwiches on arrival, a round of golf then high tea. Canâ€™t do any more than that. This has come about because I have a members day that entitles me to bring on a group of players once a year. Ealry season Dunbar has more going on. 

Iâ€™m personally not bothered what you want to do. One thing for sure I cant do a two rounder these days, too much back trouble.

They also know it's the GM forum.
		
Click to expand...


Must it be in September though?


----------



## DCB (Mar 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Travel wise, well some people will have to travel regardless of location. DCB, I do however note your yet to venture West!

C.
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, travelled the M8 for almost 20 years working in EK or Glasgow. Play regularly at the Troon Muni setup as I've got family down there  

Travelling West isn't a problem


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Must it be in September though?
		
Click to expand...

Crawford, I contacted you about the possibilities of Dunbar when the venue was still up in the air and you were waiting on a few replies. The dates in September are the dates everyone has been talking about; Iâ€™m unaware of some other time outside whatâ€™s been mentionedâ€¦.until now.  

As for the numbers, going by the DATE pole weâ€™ve only got 20 people who have cast a vote on the date, that being the 10th Sep as most popular. Thatâ€™s why Iâ€™ve asked for 24 and you did say 20 plus.  

As I said when I first contacted you, I donâ€™t want to steal your thunder, itâ€™s your gig. However, I canâ€™t see anyone ever getting a deal at a quality open qualifying venue like Dunbar ever again. Â£25 would only get you 6 holes, never mind the soup n sandwiches and high tea., high tea alone is Â£12. Iâ€™m genuinely surprised Iâ€™ve got this deal, but there are reasons and Dunbar has been very kind to me in this instance. If you take everything into consideration there is a genuine saving of Â£55 per head.  

Iâ€™m quite happy to go along with your choices, without Dunbar, I genuinely donâ€™t have a problem as I play Dunbar all the time. 

I can go back again and ask for a price for 28 or 32â€¦.itâ€™s up to you.


----------



## StuartD (Mar 2, 2012)

DCB said:



			Crawford, travelled the M8 for almost 20 years working in EK or Glasgow. Play regularly at the Troon Muni setup as I've got family down there  

Travelling West isn't a problem 

Click to expand...

Except with your team 

Can I add my name to the list. Dunbar, Crail, Glasgow Gailes, Dundonald, ladaybank....I'll go anywhere


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2012)

Prob crail for me if i'm going to drive for 3-4 hours down would rather 36 holes.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Mar 2, 2012)

Put my name down.

Not fussed what course or date just want a game of golf so happy to go with everyone else


----------



## smange (Mar 2, 2012)

Im happy with either deal but if it came to a vote I would plump for Dunbar

Open qualifiying course at that price with grub!! 

Sounds like a no brainer to be honest....


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 2, 2012)

Right Dunbar can do 3rd the 10th and the 17th of September. 

Prices 

20 to 24 guys @ Â£25 each. 

28 players @ Â£33 each.

32 players @ Â£38.50 each. 

Thatâ€™s all in with food as Iâ€™ve explained above.

That, as they say, is my final offer.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 2, 2012)

Add my name as well to the list.  Will go with the flow, not too fussed either way in terms of venue or date, just looking forward to another good day out.


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Right Dunbar can do 3rd the 10th and the 17th of September. 

Prices 

20 to 24 guys @ Â£25 each. 

28 players @ Â£33 each.

32 players @ Â£38.50 each. 

Thatâ€™s all in with food as Iâ€™ve explained above.

That, as they say, is my final offer.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Tommo, great offer also.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 2, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Thatâ€™s all in with food as Iâ€™ve explained above.

That, as they say, is my final offer.
		
Click to expand...

Great work, Tommo.
That's a stonking deal for an Open Qualifying course. 
Superb transport links in the Dunbar area


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2012)

Argue amongst yourselves, I'm out till a venue is sorted. I'm not really interested in travelling that far for 18 holes.

Incase anyone is interested Ladybank have also got back with a price.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd be Interested in Ladybank what are theu offering?


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Argue amongst yourselves, I'm out till a venue is sorted. I'm not really interested in travelling that far for 18 holes.

Incase anyone is interested Ladybank have also got back with a price.
		
Click to expand...

What price did Ladybank give mate ,was it decent.?.  Both clubs have a give very good deals, for those who want Dunbar why don't you organise it yourselfs using Tommo's deal and the rest go to Crail on Craws deal ,simples ain't it, keeps everyone happy. If i'm on a day like that i want to play 36 holes ,a bit selfish but thats the way it is.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 2, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			What price did Ladybank give mate ,was it decent.?.  Both clubs have a give very good deals, for those who want Dunbar why don't you organise it yourselfs using Tommo's deal and the rest go to Crail on Craws deal ,simples ain't it, keeps everyone happy. If i'm on a day like that i want to play 36 holes ,a bit selfish but thats the way it is.
		
Click to expand...

Could be for the best Steve,we have those like Craw who's heart appears set on Crail and those like me who would rather play a great course than 2 decent/mediocre ones.


----------



## Grumps (Mar 2, 2012)

I would prefer 36 holes. But this could go on for ever without anything getting off these pages so there for could Crawford not take names for a 36 hole meet at cail. And thomo organise those that want to play 18 at Dunbar


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 2, 2012)

As stated before, i will be happy with both choices. Even better is they are on different days, then both can be a winner :thup:


----------



## DelB (Mar 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Could be for the best Steve,we have those like Craw who's heart appears set on Crail and those like me who would rather play a great course than 2 decent/mediocre ones.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I suggested this two pages or so ago, but it seems to have got lost in the to-ing and fro-ing. Sign me up for Tommo's meet.


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it is rather poor that most folk have decided to split this event, Crawford done this with the best intention and for some reason it has been split in two, what would have happened if he did not give a choice and just named a course and a date ????


----------



## DelB (Mar 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I think it is rather poor that most folk have decided to split this event, Crawford done this with the best intention and for some reason it has been split in two, what would have happened if he did not give a choice and just named a course and a date ????
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen a poll posted yet to see how everybody would vote...............


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm still looking in ... If it's looking like either Crail or Dunbar and there's a space then I'm in. I didn't fancy getting hit for a 100 smackers for golf and a cucumber sandwich at Gleneagles


----------



## Andy (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd like to play all 3 courses (Crail & Dunbar) although a return trip to Ladybank wouldn't go amiss either if the deal is worthy.

I would also like 36 holes if the majority agree. Date wise it's way in the future so a holiday shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			UPDATE

Incidentally, what's the preference, 18 or 36? Again everyone will not get what they want but an indication would be nice. I would probably prefer 18 and a meal but also more than happy with 36 holes.
		
Click to expand...


Crawford..........You want to do Crail thatâ€™s fine, it's no problem and it's clear thatâ€™s what you want. However, that quote above doesnâ€™t ring true with what your saying now. Now your saying you want 36. 

If you would have told me you wanted 36 then I would not have gone back to Dunbar on two additional occasions to ask for increased numbers with prices and different dates. You knew that Dunbar was a 18 hole deal. 

Iâ€™m not doing this to gazump your gig, Iâ€™m offering this to fellow forum members before I offer it to my mates at Royal Musselburgh. 

Now, why donâ€™t you just say what you would really like and run with it...no problem.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Crawford..........You want to do Crail thatâ€™s fine, it's no problem and it's clear thatâ€™s what you want. However, that quote above doesnâ€™t ring true with what your saying now. Now your saying you want 36. 

If you would have told me you wanted 36 then I would not have gone back to Dunbar on two additional occasions to ask for increased numbers with prices and different dates. You knew that Dunbar was a 18 hole deal. 

Iâ€™m not doing this to gazump your gig, Iâ€™m offering this to fellow forum members before I offer it to my mates at Royal Musselburgh. 

Now, why donâ€™t you just say what you would really like and run with it...no problem.
		
Click to expand...

If I am travelling 100 miles e/w I want to make a day of it. Dunbar is 95 from me Crail is 96. The difference is less than a Pro V. In my opinion the Crail deal is better as its 2 seperate courses. That is what I prefer the look of. I have no issues with Dunbar it is clearly a quality golf course however for 100 miles (not a kick in the ass off it) e/w I would prefer to make the most of it. Is there anything wrong with that???

Thankfully Crail appear to be more flexible than you or Dunbar and have offered to reschedule the date to accommodate both trips if people so desire.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If I am travelling 100 miles e/w I want to make a day of it. Dunbar is 95 from me Crail is 96. The difference is less than a Pro V. In my opinion the Crail deal is better as its 2 seperate courses. That is what I prefer the look of. I have no issues with Dunbar it is clearly a quality golf course however for 100 miles (not a kick in the ass off it) e/w I would prefer to make the most of it. Is there anything wrong with that???

Thankfully Crail appear to be more flexible than you or Dunbar and have offered to reschedule the date to accommodate both trips if people so desire.
		
Click to expand...

Good Stuff, if Crail can move forward to Monday 27th August, I will certainly be up for both trips


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Crail it is then.

Count me inne:


----------



## DelB (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Thankfully Crail appear to be more flexible than you or Dunbar........
		
Click to expand...

No need - poor show mate.


----------



## DavidO (Mar 2, 2012)

Either 10th or 17th September suits me (I've booked both off in case...).

Either Dunbar or Crail look good to me, if Crail is getting moved away from these dates, then Dunbar it will be (hopefully).


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2012)

DelB said:



			No need - poor show mate. 

Click to expand...


Really?

Tell you what Del, I'm out.

Organise your own September dates. I'll sort one out, hopefully May June time. Dummy has been spat.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If I am travelling 100 miles e/w I want to make a day of it. Dunbar is 95 from me Crail is 96. The difference is less than a Pro V. In my opinion the Crail deal is better as its 2 seperate courses. That is what I prefer the look of. I have no issues with Dunbar it is clearly a quality golf course however for 100 miles (not a kick in the ass off it) e/w I would prefer to make the most of it. Is there anything wrong with that???

Thankfully Crail appear to be more flexible than you or Dunbar and have offered to reschedule the date to accommodate both trips if people so desire.
		
Click to expand...

Right,enough is enough....

I don't think you are aware that Tommo was doing this as part of a repayment of remuneration he paid to Dunbar...as he paid the full whack joining fee when he joined then they dropped it to half what he paid 12 months later this was actually part of a pay back for him as a compromise hence the deal......he did not need to go to the trouble of trying to set this up. 

To say he has not been flexible is frankly ridiculous.

Now stick your dummy back in and get Crail booked up.:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Really?

Tell you what Del, I'm out.

Organise your own September dates. I'll sort one out, hopefully May June time. Dummy has been spat.
		
Click to expand...


Craw


Just stick with your original date and go for Crail, I am sure you will get plenty of takers for it.

Come on guys Crawford has started the ball rolling so let's get behind his idea.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 2, 2012)

Were's the man love gone?  Man hugs required


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Thankfully Crail appear to be more flexible than you or Dunbar and have offered to reschedule the date to accommodate both trips if people so desire.
		
Click to expand...

I went for the dates on here......the dates you and others wanted, you knew it was a one round deal...something you were happy about, as you mentioned in previous posts. As I said many times, Iâ€™m not trying to steal your thunder, just trying to get a good deal for everyone, a deal I never thought I would get.

To say Dunbar is being inflexible is outrageous with the price they have offered me, and I hope no one from my club is looking in. 

To even suggest Iâ€™m being inflexible doesnâ€™t look good on your part. Iâ€™ve used my members privilege and more to get this forum a deal, to save people money off the back of my membership and with the good will on Dubar's part. I PM you then contacted Dunbar in the off chance I could use my members day privilege and you say Iâ€™m being inflexible. You're out of order there.  

What do you want me to do, what would you like. How more flexible do you want me to be. This is a steal, everyone knows that. If you wanted me to go to other dates then why didn't you say so in the first place. If you want 36 holes then donâ€™t put out that your not bothered, then come in later with how far our going to travel as a reason.

Your last few post donâ€™t look good. They dont look good to me and I dont think they'll look good to anyone else.

It's your gig, Crail it is.


----------



## DavidO (Mar 2, 2012)

"You can please all of the people half of the time, and half of the people all of the time" springs to mind!!

It's great when you get guys sticking their neck out to organise these types of days... all you can do is get solid numbers of interest and book where you want.

I'm torn between Crail and Dunbar, so it'll come down to what days they are on!!


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 2, 2012)

Are there still spaces at Hillside?

Just kidding.

Happy to play anywhere, just want a day away playing on a decent track.  By the looks of it both venues could attract healthy numbers, so why not start separate threads and get the ball rolling for your respective courses?


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2012)

It won't please everyone but Craw set the ball rolling and it should be his call and if people dont go then so be it, Tommo got a great offer for Dunbar and I'm sure plenty of us would love to go but as I mentioned at the start I feel 36 holes gives more options on formats for the day and Crail is hardly an old cow field in comparison to Dunbar, its a great track.

Guys it's the weekend, let's get this on the road again.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 2, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			By the looks of it both venues could attract healthy numbers, so why not start separate threads and get the ball rolling for your respective courses?
		
Click to expand...

Good shout,  some may play in both.
I'm guessing there's no Ryder cup event happening at Goswick the back end this year??


----------



## Iaing (Mar 2, 2012)

Deja vu 

Wasn't there a proposal to hold a forum "Scottish open" a couple of years back which fizzled out due to folks inability to agree on a venue or date.

Democracy has its place. But not when organising a forum meet !!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 2, 2012)

As I said, Crail are prepared to honour the deal another time. I have asked them for availability in May and June and I'll update.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 2, 2012)

this back and forth is a pain, keep it to PM, as far as im aware thecraw has started this and whatever he feels is the right deal for US i will follow. iang has said this has happened before so lets make a go of it. glad i never signed up for hillside doh!!!!!!


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Guys ... Any news on this one?


----------



## DavidO (Mar 4, 2012)

I can't do the 3rd, but can make either 10th or 17th.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just back from a weekend away and a bit saddened reading through this thread.

FWIW it sounds to me like two guys going above and beyond to offer a great opportunity to their fellow forumers, just a shame wires seem to have got a bit crossed.

craw, tommo - thanks very much for all your organising efforts. Wouldn't blame either of you for backing off from the hassle. If not then, dates permitting, I'd love to take you up on either Crail or Dunbar or both!


----------



## bigslice (Mar 4, 2012)

im sure there will an event, and it will announced once ALL the deals have been looked at


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 4, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi guys,

Just back from a weekend away and a bit saddened reading through this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sad about it, we're all fine.  Whatever happens we'll get a game at either venue or both!
Agree, Craw & Tommo top effort so far chaps.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 5, 2012)

If you's play Dunbar I'll be up for it depending on dates


----------



## bluetoon (Mar 5, 2012)

Agree, to the above

Guys, group hug and lets try and make both venues.


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2012)

Anything to report ?


----------



## SS2 (Mar 6, 2012)

DCB said:



			Anything to report ?  

Click to expand...

Yes, this thread is tremendously entertaining ! 

Quite how a dummy came to be spat out beggars belief but unfortunately highlights the problem of trying to organise something like this using democratic means. 

Why not just agree to have 2 outings? I reckon any more than 16 players gets tricky to handle for the organiser for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 6, 2012)

DCB said:



			Anything to report ?  

Click to expand...

Yep,Tommo and Craw are currently kissing and making up on a weekend break away together at wait for it.............


Dalmahoy.:rofl:


----------



## SS2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Dalmahoy.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dodger, sometimes I think you are just trying to stir things up on this forum. Stop interfering in the Craw/Tommo reconciliation and please start posting some more Rangers jokes.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2012)

No no Dodger that is all wrong.

Anyway I am working on a solution which I do hope (and believe) will offer the best compromise which will allow two meets to take place and solve the issue of the Edinburgh based forumers not wishing to travel further than one of their drives. (tongue firmly in cheek before they all start moaning.) (again)

Glasgow Gailes came back to me again yesterday and they are putting a proposal to they're council on Monday and I will hear back from them after that.

Basically we can split salt'n'vinigar and salt'n'sauce.

Gailes is also an Open qualifying course so people can take their pick. I will also arrange Crail for another date.


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks promising, hope they get back to you with an interesting offer.

ps what about salt & mayo ?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2012)

DCB said:



			Looks promising, hope they get back to you with an interesting offer.

ps what about salt & mayo ?  

Click to expand...


Thats just plain weird!


----------



## DCB (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a Paisley thing


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2012)

DCB said:



			It's a Paisley thing 

Click to expand...


So you get a free Stanley blade with it, gotchya!


:mmm:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 6, 2012)

It's good to see that things are moving along, well done guys


----------



## Mightymoose (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd be interested in a meet, depending on date and/or venue.

Cheers,
Mightymoose


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 8, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			why a bloody monday ....why not a weekend ...
		
Click to expand...

Probably because Mondays or Tuesdays are when most courses have their "deals" on. If it was at a private course, then the members would be going ape if there was a society taking up their weekend tee slots.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not read all the 15 pages on this yet but am sure someone will fill me in, stick me down for it too.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything happening with this or is it getting left?


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Mar 21, 2012)

Wayman said:



			Anything happening with this or is it getting left?
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching with interest and if it happens, grateful for a day out!   :fore:


----------

